# Will pike chase right now?



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

With water temps dropping 10 degrees in past two weeks in the river do u guys think some northern would be willing to chase lures spoons and stick baits ? Or how would u fish this time of year ?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> With water temps dropping 10 degrees in past two weeks in the river do u guys think some northern would be willing to chase lures spoons and stick baits ? Or how would u fish this time of year ?


Water temp of the river I wanna canoe is 34 its a smaller creek really


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

think its sucker chub and bobber season.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll be out chasing them on the kayak Saturday morning. The most recent one I caught was on December 20th, but temps have changed since then for sure. We will see!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea that's kinda what I though I'd like to be throwing but 34degree water is just colddddd


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A slow presentation is the deal. You don't have to dead stick, but you will certainly want to fish your bait slowly. I like rogues or HJ this time of year. A soft plastic swimbait on a light jig head would work too.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea, I do 2 rods. Catch some creek chubs day before. Use them on one, xrap,rogue or husky on other.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

The key is fishing slow. Focus on areas where fish may concentrate and fish ssslllooowww.

With suspending jerk baits I will start with a 5 count and work my way down. There have been days casting from the shore, with snow on the bank, where a 40 second pause was key, with the ever so slightest twitch in-between these 30-40 second pauses. 

A problem that you will more than likely run into is that your bait will sink to the bottom and fall out of the strike zone or get hung up. You will need to find a very light and strong leader combination and experiment with various jerk baits to find what works for you to be successful.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Creek Chubs.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A clown husky jerk 14 will stay suspended for a 40 count. Blue chrome will work as well, may require slight weighting not to float up.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Aren't they like Muskies in the sense that they're opportunistic feeders? My brother-in-law who lives in WV and fishes rivers like the Hughes River in WV, always told me, the worst day of the year weather wise for us, is the best day of the year to fish for Muskies. Same for Pike? 

But he did get a surprise slap of ice cold water up the side of his face that gave him Bells Palsy for 3 days. Be careful.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I throw spinners and stick baits in the dead cold and if you can find them they will hit. Reel a but slower but still moving. Might be dumb luck but I've caught most of my pike this way. The colder the water the better


----------

